# Wanted movement Quartz day date



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

View Advert


*Wanted movement Quartz day date*

Wanted

Movement required hopefully someone can help as I am struggling to find one so I need a substitute

21mm across and 23mm across

the dial holes is just before the 3 o'clock and 8 o'clock piston as the crown sits at the 4oclock position

any Quartz movement is ok as long as it's as above

hope it makes sense pm for any further info please

Please help :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

18/09/16



*Price*

£8.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Still looking if anyone has anything simlier :thumbsup:


----------

